

Amazon Introduces Bidding for CPU Time (Spot Instances) - ryandvm
https://console.aws.amazon.com/ec2/help/spotrequests.html

======
gills
Ooh ooh! Utility CPU futures, anyone?

~~~
cperciva
I doubt Amazon wants to go quite that far. Setting up a spot market is one
thing; setting up a futures trading floor is quite another.

That said, it will be interesting to see if Amazon allows people with Reserved
Instances to sell them on the spot market (i.e., pay Amazon the reserved
instance rate and keep the difference between that and the spot rate). That
wouldn't be quite the same as a futures market, but it would at least allow
people to make (very) long-term investments.

